# Warcraft 3 LAN Issues



## Reccon (Jan 5, 2008)

Hello,

This is my first post at these forums, and the way I found it was trough searching on google for a solution on my problem. I've been searching for about two days now, and I simply can't find someone who knows my problem well enough to fix it.

I'll explain it like this:

When I try to create a game on Warcraft 3: Frozen Throne, LAN mode. I first go into the "Local Area Network" part, then press create game there. When I get there, I choose map, then press Create once more. Then the problem occurs, my screen gets a total freeze and I have to use "CTRL+ALT+DELETE" combo to get out of it.

If anyone may have a solution to this, please try to help me.

PS. When I've terminated WC3 this way, I can't start it again untill I've rebooted aswell, if that information can help you. And also, I use Windows Vista.

// Thanks


----------



## azntom616 (Jan 28, 2008)

:upset: i have the exact same problem, with vista as well =(
i hope we find a solution soon, because ctrl alt del wont let me close the process and i have to restart every time this happens.
btw starcraft lan works perfectly tho


----------



## blackknight (Apr 26, 2007)

a lot of ppl have found that running the game .exe file in admin mode solves vista gaming problems. also selecting your games folder and adding the "everyone" group with full permissions some times helps.


----------



## azntom616 (Jan 28, 2008)

hm.. i tried it and it doesnt work =( 
thanks for the effort tho :smile:


----------



## bjrox93 (Feb 3, 2008)

hey

im having some problems and i rlly need help

when i go into frozen throne i go into lan games and click create game and i click the game but then it just takes me back to where i can enter my name and where i can see people that have made other lan games and its pissing me off to the max. can anyone help???


----------



## b1g_r3d (Mar 31, 2010)

bjrox93 said:


> hey
> 
> im having some problems and i rlly need help
> 
> when i go into frozen throne i go into lan games and click create game and i click the game but then it just takes me back to where i can enter my name and where i can see people that have made other lan games and its pissing me off to the max. can anyone help???


I'm having the exact same problem, can anyone help me? I can successfully load and play maps that are already there but I cannot play any downloaded maps.


----------



## entrity (Aug 12, 2009)

When you can't launch the game again, do you get an error message?


----------

